# Neck Braces: Moto vs. MTB



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Is there any reason not to use a Moto neck brace for MTB? 

I checked as many of the 'neck brace' threads I could find. One guy suggested an MTB neck brace is lower in back allowing the head to tilt back a little further, for better visibility on steep downhills. Makes sense, but I wouldn't mind some extra protection from rearward rotation anyways, I think I could live with it being less than ideal on steeps.

Also, aren't moto helmets generally higher volume than MTB helmets? Therefore, higher back on a moto neck brace, combined with smaller volume on the back of an MTB helmet, might net out to the same angle for maximum head tilt-back.

Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks & Reps!


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Moto braces are unsafe for the same reason you mentioned above. You cant tilt your head back. Can you really live with not seeing the trail? I had one of the first leatt braces before they made a MTB brace I can say from personal experience they are completely unsafe.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah, so you're saying that the fact that the head can't tilt back as much with a moto brace is more than just inconvenient, it's dangerous because it limits visibility significantly. I see your point, thanks for the advice.

Is it that bad though? Does the smaller volume mtb helmet counter that at all?


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

I used mine with a MTB helmet and sometimes you can only see a few feet in front of you. There's not enough time to react. My advice I'd to get a MTB brace and helmet.


----------

